# magkaroon



## Inglip

Here are some phrases using Makaroon, are these phrases correct. English is the source text. This thread is just to check if the translation is correct, no to discuss Makaroon/Maka. 

Makakabahay ng maganda niya sa Maynila sa dalawang taon
They will have a pretty house in Manila in two years.

Nakasakit ka ba ng noong isang taon?
Did you have any sickness last year?

Makakanobya siya sa isang buwan
He will have a girlfriend next month.

Nakakaaklat ng tagalog ang mga bata niya.
Her children have new tagalog books.

Makakakoitse ng bago ang mayamang lalaki.
The rich man will have a new car.


Thanks!


----------



## 082486

♥ ♥ ♥    correct me if im wrong...


1. Magkakaroon sila ng magandang bahay sa Manila sa loob ng dalawang taon.
   Magkakabahay sila ng maganda sa Manila sa loob ng dalawang taon.
   (I'll go for the first example, hehe)

2. Nagkasakit ka ba noong isang taon?
   Nagkaroon ka ba ng karamdaman noong isang taon?

3. Magkakanobya siya sa susunod na buwan.
   Magkakaroon siya ng kasintahan/nobya sa susunod na buwan.

4. May mga bagong tagalog na aklat ang mga anak niya. 
   Mayroong mga bagong tagalog na aklat ang mga anak niya.

5. Ang mayamang lalaki ay magkakaroon ng bagong kotse.


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with the previous post, with some additions and suggestions:

First, the correct word and subject heading should be *magkaroon* and not makaroon.

In phrase #4, I would rather say: Mayroong mga bagong *aklat na Tagalog* ang mga anak niya. _(Since "Tagalog" is modifying "aklat", that is, specifying what type of books they are and not the other way around.)


_


----------



## 082486

Thanks


----------



## mataripis

here are my tagalog translations from number 1 to 5.   1.)  Magkakaroon sila ng magarang bahay sa loob ng dalawang taon.  2.) Nagkaroon ka ba ng anumang karamdaman sa nakalipas na taon?  3.) Magkakaroon siya ng kasintahan/nobya sa susunod na buwan.  4.) Ang mga anak niya ay magkakaroon ng bagong aklat ng Tagalog. 5.)Ang mayamang lalake ay magkakaroon ng bagong kotse/sasakyang awto.


----------

